# Withdrawal Therapy



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been riding for 3 seasons and this is going to be the first year I actually donate some of my time to the park, I wasn't really interested before but now I am a pretty solid freerider and I can fly down the mountain without any problems going full-bore. I'm looking to get better too  I need therapy just as bad as anyone here, my area has a 24 hour live webcam where you can watch snowmaking etc. and I think lately on my days off I've probably spent close to 3 hours a day watching it lol. I need to go SO bad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Be carefull. Boxes and jumps the first year or so can be tricky


Hell yes they can. But I didn't focus on them. And the only reason I was hitting jumps was because the "snow" SUCKED everywhere but the park that day. It was all like a foot of slush, but the park was nice and I figured while in Rome...(It was actually a shitty rental :laugh: )


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Killer advice. I'm going to use that this season as I attempt to learn switch and to not flail around when I get good air.


----------

